# 2007 595 Warranty



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Looking at a new (2007) 595 from auth. dealer. What is the warranty by LOOK? Couldn't find it on the site (but it might have changed anyway?). Thanks.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

I wrench for a look dealer and if I remember correctly it's 5 years. I'll be in the shop later today and I'll double check.


----------



## slopenutz (Jan 29, 2009)

1yr on paint and 5yrs on workmanship

...although best of luck collecting on a warranty! I have been trying to get a response from LOOK for almost a year! Even my LBS is frustrated and embarrassed with LOOK USA's lack of communication.

There have been several threads on this site from others with similar experiences.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Thanks replies*

I had read about some warranty problems. I was also wondering about why the poster in this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=184997 would be responsible for paying for a seat(E)post that was squeaking? That would seem, to me, to be a design or manufacturing problem.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

As one with a bad E post...Amen to that!


----------

